# Argos - Half price 'different' Russell Hobbs kettle



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

Can't remember the exact pricing - originally €42 or thereabouts? now down to €21 - something like that.

We got one - it has a 'plate' rather than an element (better IMO) and actually looks quite funky - we're not normally that into gadgets or appliances, but this features a blue light which illuminates the water once the switch is activated which then turns red when it has boiled. Kind of looks good.  Seems to be pretty quiet too.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

I love the ones that light up!


----------



## foxylady (9 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Can't remember the exact pricing - originally €42 or thereabouts? now down to €21 - something like that.
> 
> We got one - it has a 'plate' rather than an element (better IMO) and actually looks quite funky - we're not normally that into gadgets or appliances, but this features a blue light which illuminates the water once the switch is activated which then turns red when it has boiled. Kind of looks good. Seems to be pretty quiet too.


 
I dont suppose u can remember the product number or what page its on


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

I found one online that was reduced from €62.79 down to €31.39


----------



## foxylady (10 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I found one online that was reduced from €62.79 down to €31.39


 
Good price but that one has an element and not plate like caveat mentions


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

I didnt look closely, so hopefully Caveat will come back with an answer!


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I didnt look closely, so hopefully Caveat will come back with an answer!


 
I'm pretty sure you linked to the kettle in question Smashbox. 'Concealed element' probably = plate I'm sure.

But...

Sorry guys, maybe I should mention at this point that this was in NI (Newry) - so the prices were £ST not € (not that there's much difference) 

Still, half price - good offer.


----------



## TLC (10 Mar 2009)

Bought that kettle in Argos Cork - first one the on switch wouldn't work, took it back got a replacement - that leaked, brought it back again, seemed ok (only got it yesterday) this morning looks like the switch is dodgy again - didn't have time to have a good look at it as rushing out to work, so I'll have to have another look at it tonight.  Anybody else have problems with it?  (It does look good though & that's probably why I picked it - along with the price).

I also looked at UK & Euro prices for hoovers & emailed Argos regarding the following:  Dirt Devil Vacuum Cleaner (406/3249) is €97.99, but is £68349
Also
Morphy Richards Bagless (405/7578) €89.99, but is £59.99 in Argos & Currys.  Quite a difference!!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

TLC said:


> Dirt Devil Vacuum Cleaner (406/3249) is €97.99, but is £68349


 
£68349!!  Bit expensive for a hoover. Must be a good one for that.

Sorry!


----------



## TLC (10 Mar 2009)

Price of course should be £68.49


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

I know TLC, just pulling your leg!

The prices between UK and Eire are crazy of course, but I guess not everyone can make the trip so its good to show both N.I. and R.O.I. bargains.


----------

